# Maura Healy's latest Anti-gun/anti-cop



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Just heard that Atlantic Tactical was informed by Maura Healy that they can only sell L.E. guns to officers who have Letterhead from Chiefs stating "Only for duty/detail use" WTH!?!? Anybody else hear this? She REALLY has to go!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Just heard that Atlantic Tactical was informed by Maura Healy that they can only sell L.E. guns to officers who have Letterhead from Chiefs stating "Only for duty/detail use" WTH!?!? Anybody else hear this? She REALLY has to go!


I heard kinda the same, however Ma LEOs will not have access to any "assault type rifles" including pump action shot guns. And that they are trying to push for more tasers and eventually rule out all means of lethal force.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Confirmed old news a AT stopped selling glocks etc without letterhead about 2 months ago

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

I think we are being discriminated against because we're law enforcement. And she's anti everything we stand for. Just my 2 cents. To bad someone can't do a class action against her.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

That just kills me, at was no issue at all for buying. give them.your creds. And gtg all day i also have good experience with walter duddy in waltham but i don't know if he now requires a letter as well. Good thing I grabbed a few new toys @ atlantic when i could.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

"Only for duty/detail use"

Yea because the Second Amendment only applies to on duty. Clearly shes unaware that cops are always on duty. This state is amazing . . . makes recreational marijuana usage legal but god forbid you attempt to buy a Glock! Might as well make every striker fired handgun illegal since they all are pretty much copies of the Glock anyway.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Here's an idea, since she wants to do this anyway, let's let her, disarm the big bad po po. Then when something really bad happens AGAIN, (like watertown), and the sheeple wonder why we couldn't act because we don't have the proper tools we are trained to use, we can turn them to their like minded agenda driven a.g that They endorsed and got elected for an answer. And While she's at it, let's get her to out law axes and fire hoses for the nozzle heads bc the proper tools in trained hands are jut baaad. Ok rant over. Sorry.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Come to VT we'll sell our fellow coppa's whatever you need!


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

This bitch loves making friends.  In RI if you're a cop, you can buy whatever you want. She will soon push for California gun laws, where every bullet has to have your name, DOB, phone number, address, stamped on the shell casing and every firearm must have a fingerprint reader and retinal scan.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

felony said:


> This bitch loves making friends.  In RI if you're a cop, you can buy whatever you want. She will soon push for California gun laws, where every bullet has to have your name, DOB, phone number, address, stamped on the shell casing and every firearm must have a fingerprint reader and retinal scan.


In NH, you can buy whatever you want... and don't have to be a cop.

And we can buy suppressors.

Healy is at the wrong end of some lawsuits over this... and will end up with egg all over her face.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

She's got to be running for something.
Governor, maybe ?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

AG is short for Almost Governor...


----------

